# Audison Bit One/Ten vs Massive Audio Core-1



## mgiara (Mar 23, 2013)

Ready to purchase a DSP that I'll install and would strongly prefer to tune myself.

After dealing with a lot of trouble with Massive Audio, they offered me a Core-1 at an extremely low price, but I'm curious if I'll be sacrificing a lot going this route.

I found this guide to manually tune time alignment, and I'd like to buy a sa-4100i to do the equalization tuning myself.

I do this for the fun and experience of doing things myself. I was shyed away from Audison when I found out many people have an authorized dealer tune their Audison DSP's with a Bit-tune, but I'd imagine I can get a fair bit of precision using the 4100I

Lots of research led me to these 2/3 DSP's, along with JBL's MS8, but for a handful of reasons, I think Audison or Massive will give me more professional results.

What will I be sacrificing my going Massive over Audison?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't want to start throwing out options but I have to. 
The Hertz H8 is an updated bit 1 and cheaper. And I like the remote better. 
Massive is a copier of good stuff but they always cheap out. 
JLs TwK is unlike most JL stuff, it's a lot of value.


----------



## mgiara (Mar 23, 2013)

DC/Hertz said:


> I don't want to start throwing out options but I have to.
> The Hertz H8 is an updated bit 1 and cheaper. And I like the remote better.
> Massive is a copier of good stuff but they always cheap out.
> JLs TwK is unlike most JL stuff, it's a lot of value.


Updated in what ways?

And the TwK, what value does it present that the others don't?

I'm open to options if you have the comparative details.

Without explaining why those options are better, I'm more or less set. Researching is time-expensive.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

It's just newer. The bit one software has been around for a long time. The H8 has higher resolution. 
The TwK is cheap for what you get. That's the value. 
You can download the software and try them out yourself. The JLs is one of the easier I've used. 
Look at things such as EQ power for independent drivers. Adjustable Q. Delay resolution.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i spring for something else entirely. JL twk, or helix if you can fit it in the budget


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

When comparing dsp some basics that I look at:

Resolution on timing and response.

Span of of control on timing and response.

No buggy software.


----------



## mgiara (Mar 23, 2013)

SkizeR said:


> i spring for something else entirely. JL twk, or helix if you can fit it in the budget


The prices I'm seeing for the Helix are around $700 minimum. 
While I like the looks of it, other components I have in the car wouldn't justify it

I have a ~$200 pair of JBL 6x9's in the rear deck amplified by an RE amp,
$100 Kicker 6.5's in the front doors, amp tba
L715 Kicker sub in the trunk that I'd like to replace with a 13W7
but none of this is anything close to the Helix price bracket

The TwK however looks to fit at around $400

Massive is offering the Core-1 at $200 
hell of a deal, in compensation for the hell they put me through with the last unit I bought

I can spring for a TwK if it's worth the extra $250


----------



## mgiara (Mar 23, 2013)

sqnut said:


> When comparing dsp some basics that I look at:
> 
> Resolution on timing and response.
> 
> ...


Which units in a lower price range would meet these requirements?

Massive is definitely out of the picture based on software.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> i spring for something else entirely. JL twk, or helix if you can fit it in the budget


Gotta agree with SkizeR... I'd go with something else.

Audison DSP will give you nothing but trouble. Stay away from it.
Massive DSP is nothing to get excited about... but if you can get it for 200 bucks, then it's the better option.

For $375, you could get a used Mosconi 6to8V8, which is a proven winner.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/344418-mosconi-6to8v8-addons.html

MANY people (myself included) have used the Mosconi unit.
For that price range, there isn't much better...

Personally, I'd take a used Mosconi 6to8 over a new Massive DSP.


----------



## mgiara (Mar 23, 2013)

jimmydee said:


> Gotta agree with SkizeR... I'd go with something else.
> 
> Audison DSP will give you nothing but trouble. Stay away from it.
> Massive DSP is nothing to get excited about... but if you can get it for 200 bucks, then it's the better option.
> ...


Damn. I remember everything I read about the Mosconi now. You're right.
I called the two dealers in San Diego that had them (after finding out none were available online) and they quoted me extremely high. I'd totally buy at $375


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

mgiara said:


> The prices I'm seeing for the Helix are around $700 minimum.


Take a look at the Helix DSP (not the .2 version or the pro). You can easily pick up a used one around $400. I previously had one and it was a great unit. Also, take a look at the MiniDSP C-DSP 6x8, brand new authorized is only $299. Some people get noise with the MiniDSP though (myself included, although with an 8x12). 



jimmydee said:


> Audison DSP will give you nothing but trouble. Stay away from it.


Not necessarily true, I had a BitOne and it never once gave me any trouble. I realize many people have had issues, but many have not had issues. However, in this instance, I would be looking at a used Helix DSP. Especially with the DSP.2 now available, you can pick up a DSP for around $350 - $400.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I had a bit one for years in a 150db car that shook everything. No issues. 
Never once had any issues. 
But yes as for today it's outdated but it will still hold its own.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Core 1 is the least expensive and you are lickely to be able to get solid results with it.

You are also lickely, whatever choice you choose, to eventually upgrade /change for whatever reason... 

So might as well go with the smoking deal on the core 1, and have fun with it and eventually sell it without loss when you'll feel time to move on or jump on an other solid deal on whatever you come across in the future.


----------



## mgiara (Mar 23, 2013)

AAAAAAA said:


> Core 1 is the least expensive and you are likely to be able to get solid results with it.
> 
> You are also likely, whatever choice you choose, to eventually upgrade /change for whatever reason...
> 
> So might as well go with the smoking deal on the core 1, and have fun with it and eventually sell it without loss when you'll feel time to move on or jump on an other solid deal on whatever you come across in the future.


Thanks 7A. I think I'll take action on this.

I appreciate everyone's fantastic insight, and for the record, Mosconi is my "I've really made it and it's time now" DSP.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's another Mosconi 6to8 for sale:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...opia-3-way-active-zed-audio-mosconi-6to8.html


----------



## Brianwells1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice


----------

